# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần hỏi về cách tiện parabol

## Hitmanvxx

Xin phép các bác, không biết có post đúng chỗ khoing nhưng cái này mò lâu lắm rồi mà lại tay ngang nên tức quá phải hỏi.

Mình hoàn toàn không có bất kỳ kiến thức chuyên môn nào về cơ khí, chỉ đơn giản vô tình chơi rồi mê. Hiện mình có một thắc mắc là cách tiện parabol trên máy tiện cơ thông thường, không phay, không cnc.

Cụ thể ở đây là ví dụ tiện cái chóa đèn. Về cơ bản thì mình biết cái máy tiện thông thường chỉ tạo được mặt lõm hình nón hoặc trụ. Nhưng nếu để tiện ra parabol thì cần dụng cụ gì hat độ mod dao tiện thế nào.

Mình có suy nghĩ làm cái dao tiện tròn ( round insert) hoặc chơi hẳn cái drill bit hình parabol cần tiện luôn. Như vậy có ổn không, các bác xin cho tí cái đầu mối để mò tiếp ạ. Đa tạ rất nhiều

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Theo em biết. Tiện kiểu đó, người ta có loại dưỡng đặc biệt. Giống như chép hình vậy đó. Làm mẫu hình dạng 2d bằng gỗ chẳng hạn, rồi di chuyển bàn xa dao theo mẫu là ra.
Về dao tiện thì e thấy là dùng thép gió, dễ mài định hình theo ý muốn. Thường là mài tròn mũi dao. Loại ghép mảnh thì em thấy không hiệu quả lắm. Em đã từng dùng thử, không ngon như thép gió. Với lại, dao ghép thường là của cnc nên không phù hợp cho máy tiện cơ tiện chi tiết kiểu đó

----------


## anhcos

Tiện thường hay bằng tay đâu có bao giờ tiện được đường cong với độ chính xác cao đâu bác. Chóa đèn nếu không yêu cầu cao thì tiện mặt cầu cũng ok rồi.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Theo em biết. Tiện kiểu đó, người ta có loại dưỡng đặc biệt. Giống như chép hình vậy đó. Làm mẫu hình dạng 2d bằng gỗ chẳng hạn, rồi di chuyển bàn xa dao theo mẫu là ra.
> Về dao tiện thì e thấy là dùng thép gió, dễ mài định hình theo ý muốn. Thường là mài tròn mũi dao. Loại ghép mảnh thì em thấy không hiệu quả lắm. Em đã từng dùng thử, không ngon như thép gió. Với lại, dao ghép thường là của cnc nên không phù hợp cho máy tiện cơ tiện chi tiết kiểu đó


Phải có máy có cơ cấu chép hình nữa bác ạ

----------


## anhcos

Tiện xong mà phản xạ tốt thì máy này mình nghĩ chắc chỉ có vài cái ở vn. Nên tiện xong vẫn fai mài và đánh bóng.

----------


## Hitmanvxx

Vô cùng cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình trả lời. Thực ra mà nói là mình chơi đèn pin, đa phần chóa đèn là dùng cách tiện xoay giống như cách bo tròn mặt bàn mặt ghế inox thôi, người ta có một cái khuôn rồi ép miếng nhôm vào mà nắn. Nhưng sau đó mình mua đựoc một mẫu đèn mà ở phần ngoài chóa nó dày và CÓ REN gắn hẳn vào thân nên vô cùng thích.

Mình cũng biết để đạt được độ hội tụ cao cần chính xác, mà để đạt vậy chỉ có mấy con trung tâm gia công 4 5 6 trục mới kham nổi, nhưng mình vẫn muốn test thử coi với tiện cơ có làm được không. Mình tham khảo banh hết cái internet cũng không ra manh mối nên nếu người việt mình làm được thì sẽ có nhiều cái hay để học cho mọi người.

Hiện mình đã thử xong cái round insert chế, khi làm xong tiện thử thì lại y chang như dao thường đó là không đi được đường cong mịn đẹp khi di chuyển bàn dao. Mai mốt rảnh sẽ làm cái mũi khoan ( hay mũi phay vì khá giống ) nguyên xi hình dạng cần để test sau đó báo cáo các bác.

Xin các bác thông cảm vì không phải trong nghề nên tên của dụng cụ hay bộ phận máy tiện mình không thể nào nói chính xác đựoc.

----------


## CBNN

hi bác , bác muốn tiện cầu thì chế cái dưỡng như này , dùng để tiện cầu lồi hay lõm đều oke !

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## anhcos

Trước mình có mài nhôm hợp kim lõm xuống thành mặt cầu, lúc đó nó sáng bóng phản xạ khá tốt, sắp tới có việc sẽ mài thêm một số nữa.

----------

